# What's Your Favorite Body Shape and Why?



## danger5oh (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey SS...

Just out of curiosity... what's your favorite guitar body shape and why? I've always been partial to LP style singlecuts and Teles because of they're iconic, classic shapes, and also Rhoads style asymmetrical V's because I think they feel the most comfortable to play and they don't make me look any shorter than I already am lol.


----------



## gunch (Nov 9, 2011)

Carved top super strats.


----------



## Michael T (Nov 9, 2011)

Ibanez Sabers, or Parker Flys. 
I'm a sucker for the super thin form fitting guitars.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 9, 2011)

It varies day to day with me.  Some days I enjoy Les Paul shapes more than superstrats, and some days I enjoy superstrats more than I enjoy Les Paul shapes.


----------



## Ironbird (Nov 9, 2011)

This is ss.org, you're gonna get 100 more replies favouring superstrats! 

Personally I love Vs and only play Vs. After playing a few V shapes I've come to really like the Speed V shape. The pointy wings are sexy as hell!

I care a lot about the aesthetics of a guitar so yeah, they're purely based on looks. I can play them easily in the classical position, so they're not unwieldy for me.


----------



## orakle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ibanez RGD


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 9, 2011)

I tend to go for skinny girls.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 9, 2011)

RRs and explorers. Since I'm not that tall I endup choosing RRs for playing and explorers for drooling. I like the way RRs angle a bit when playing upright, and a vertical RR sitting on your left leg is the best poser er...pose ever.


----------



## Dead Undead (Nov 9, 2011)

Daemoness Atlantean. I simply find it to be the most attractive guitar shape, and I hear that it has really good balance.




One day...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 9, 2011)

I could care less about the shape, I'm all about light weight these days. Ergonomics are just as important as well.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 9, 2011)

really love the washburn Vs that are like a rhoads but with a curviness, and their older reverse headstocks from a few years back totaly compliment that cut.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 9, 2011)

Vik's Saviour shape and the Strandberg shape. Also RG!


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 9, 2011)

Strats, Super Strats, Carved Top Super Strats, Suhr Modern Styled Super Strats, i.e. Moderns, Mayones Regius, Jackson Chris Brodericks, ect., Arch Top Super Strats and Ibanez S/Sabers are my favorites.

But I also like...

Classic Gibson Styles like LPs, Explorers, Flying Vs, and even Firebirds 
Tele styled guitars, but not actually telecasters. 
Jackson Shapes I.E. King V, Rhoades, and Warrior


----------



## Metalus (Nov 9, 2011)

The Vik duality is my favorite shape at the moment. I also love Darren's Decibels and Parker Maxxfly's


----------



## broj15 (Nov 9, 2011)

super strats with deep cutaways and cool bevels, carved top super strats, ibanez s series.


----------



## Koop (Nov 9, 2011)

Carved Top super strats, Les Pauls, and PRS double cutaway shape.


----------



## Osiris (Nov 9, 2011)

Horizon III/Caparison Horus cause they look goofy but heavy/edgy too


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 9, 2011)

BC Rich Draco. They're shaped perfectly for sit down playing, I'd say even more than the usual V..not to mention they just look mean as hell.


----------



## CapinCripes (Nov 9, 2011)

mockingbirds and pointy v's (aka rr's and kv's)


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 9, 2011)

For whatever reason, I only like thick guitars. Even regular strats are too thin around the edges for me.

I love the explorer a lot, despite being awkward sitting down. Otherwise the trusty superstrat is where it's at.

Edit: And just to rant a bit, I am super anal about explorers. Can't stand the '84 style with no pickguard, E2 style beveled edges, or weird shaped copies like the snakebite.


----------



## -42- (Nov 9, 2011)

Telecaster. It looks good in just about any setting.


----------



## jordanky (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm surprised I'm the first one mentioning the original JP6's or JP7's. The deep forearm cut puts your hand in pretty much the perfect position.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Nov 9, 2011)

Ibanez Iceman.


----------



## johnythehero (Nov 9, 2011)

Firebird and razorback (love me some big bodied guitars)


----------



## Thep (Nov 9, 2011)

RG

No other guitar design has its combination of aggressive, but classy and too the point shape, ergonomics, balance, control positioning, headstock design. 

I'm not always enthused by Ibanez's decisions on what to do with them, but quality issues aside, they are perfect as far as I am concerned. 

EDIT: actually, the only thing I could possibly change about the fundamental design are slightly larger control cavities. They are a bit cramped, but that is a minor issue for .0001% of the time you interact with the guitar.


----------



## Arkhanum (Nov 10, 2011)

Jackson Kellys


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 10, 2011)

I love the jackson Rhoads shape more than anything! I would have gotten an RR1 over my KV2 if they made them with 24 frets.


----------



## great_kthulu (Nov 10, 2011)

bc rich stealth,


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 10, 2011)

Dita von Teese.


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Nov 10, 2011)

My favourite shapes include the Stealth/Warrior, the Ironbird/Star, and the Explorer... But I've never owned any!


----------



## Strawberry Man (Nov 10, 2011)

Fender Strats and Tele's, I really dig the simplicity of the designs.


----------



## Force (Nov 10, 2011)

Overall, gotta be the Jackson Soloist, beautiful & comfortable.

As for outrageous shapes, King & Rhoads V's, Warlock & Ironbird..........

I know I'm gonna get shot down here, but Ive always hated LP's & SG's or anything considered classic, it's gotta be 80's metal style.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Nov 10, 2011)

The thin/flat superstrat style like black machines. I just love how minimalistic and incredible they can be.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 10, 2011)

I like a lot of different designs, but I usually end up with an Ibanez RG for some reason!

But the EBMM JP takes the absolute price from me, it fits me perfect on all aspects.. 
hopefully one day I will own a JP7!


----------



## Jontain (Nov 10, 2011)

Iceman has always been a favourite of mine, that and the RR


----------



## JStraitiff (Nov 10, 2011)

My favorite by far is the schecter avenger bodies. I am going to get a custom built with that shape. I just like abnormal shapes i guess. The avengers have an evil look to them. I also like the fernandes ravelle, schecter tempest, and PRS custom 24. Im not a big fan of the worn out styles like teles, les pauls or ibanez. Strat STYLE are ok with me. Though i will say i like the les paul shape that schecter does because it seems to flow better and also allows a longer scale and 24 frets. Also DBZ guitars does an interesting thing with the top on their bolero model. I dont know how to describe it so heres a link DBZ Guitars by Dean B. Zelinsky - Bolero Mix that with the schecter style body and you have a good single cut.


----------



## Malkav (Nov 10, 2011)

RG, Strandberg and original JP Music Man


----------



## Pablo (Nov 10, 2011)

A boring old Strat simply fits me perfectly and that is also what I mainly play. Aesthetically, my favourite shape is the old 22-fret Ibanez S-Series - such a gorgeous design.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Nov 10, 2011)

Ibanez RGA's and S. Because they have arched tops, lightweight and they're comfortable!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 10, 2011)

ibanez 540pii, mosrite ventures, cole clark stealth 
i love offset lower horns and sleek simple design


----------



## Kaos-G (Nov 10, 2011)

The PRS Custom series body is definitely one of my favorite, it looks very balanced and classy to me. I also love the thin superstrat carved bodies (like the BRJ Jekyll 727S slim).


----------



## Syriel (Nov 10, 2011)

.strandberg*
Ibanez Xiphos
Decibel Javelin
Black Machine
Ibanez S

in that order.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 10, 2011)

Thep said:


> RG
> 
> No other guitar design has its combination of aggressive, but classy and too the point shape, ergonomics, balance, control positioning, headstock design.


I have to agree. I used to dislike them back in the day, because I was way into arched top guitars, but my RGs turned into my favourite guitars over the years. I like the RGD shape a lot as well, the RGAs didn't impress me as much as I expected when they first came out, though.

Speaking about classic shapes, the Tele is m favourite.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2011)

The ESP Eclipse I. The one with the more "Les Paul-ish" lower horn.


----------



## groph (Nov 10, 2011)

Flat top Warlock. Beveled edges ruin that body shape but a flat top sets it off perfectly.

If I don't want a ridiculous looking guitar, the standard Strat and single cutaways are my favorites.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 10, 2011)

RG, and superstrat in general.

And Vs... light, cool-looking, awesome fret access, and comfortable (anyone who says you can't play them sitting down is doing it wrong)

I find Teles really comfortable as well. And the Iceman is awesome.

Explorers and SGs look cool, but the ergonomics are completely wrong. 
Same goes for the Les Paul tbh... the only comfortable Gibsons are Vs.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 10, 2011)

Gibson Firebirds, Fender Jazzmaster, and the B.C. Rich Mockingbird


----------



## danger5oh (Nov 10, 2011)

Lately I've really been lusting after that new Chris Broderick Soloist body and headstock... I kinda wish it wasn't SO angular, but I'm sure it will continue to grow on me. And that headstock has always been my favorite headstock, just reversed. If I could have my own sig, that would def be on it.

And my favorite LP-type shape is the ESP Eclipse II's... although I do like the little extra contour on the Dean Bolero too.

I've really been wanting to buy this Jackson Warrior, but I haven't decided if I love that body shape or not. My all time favorite body is the Explorer, and I used to own one, but everytime I played it I felt like a midget or a little kid playing daddy's guitar lol. I'm thinking the Warrior is kinda Explorer-ish, but mixed with a little RR influence... maybe it wouldn't give me such a Napoleon complex lol.


----------



## Dvaienat (Nov 10, 2011)

Rhoads style asymmetrical V shapes, X shapes and LP shapes.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 10, 2011)

Athletic........


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 10, 2011)

I had an ESP Explorer style guitar at one time and it was weirdly comfortable. It's definitely not a guitar that you would expect to be comfy just from looking at it.

However the Ibanez Sabre shape is my favorite of all time...

And honestly Strandbergs are damn nice...


----------



## SkullCrusher (Nov 10, 2011)

BC rich warlock, Because mick thomson played it!!!!!


----------



## groph (Nov 10, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Dita von Teese.



Sarah Rue, pre weight-loss. I'd totally get a guitar shaped like her. Might be a little bit exerting having it strapped on to me but I enjoy the challenge.


----------



## crystalmt (Nov 10, 2011)

This one, slightly more brutal variation on Jackson Demon, which in turn is a more brutal version of ibanez 540pii.






Also the Rhoads V as others have mentioned and the RG, and the Horizon iii.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 10, 2011)

The Jackson Kelly... I don't know why... It just looks good to me. 

That and the RGA.


----------



## gregray (Nov 10, 2011)

I love strat styles and don't like V because it's not comfortable, anytime I love solid body's of Ibanez RG's.


----------



## Mitochondria (Nov 10, 2011)

Guerilla SR series...

got one in the mail.


----------



## BobbyBaja (Nov 11, 2011)

Les Paul all the way!
My goal is to have a nice collection of them, 6's, 7's, maybe if I can make it happen, an 8 string LP :O


----------



## Skyblue (Nov 11, 2011)

Strandberg. Fell in love with them the second I saw it.


----------



## Viginez (Nov 11, 2011)

piece of art






i like also x-shaped bodys like the warrior or the stealth/ironbird


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 11, 2011)

Explorers, rr's, super strats, and v's in general.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 11, 2011)

I have this really odd mental process that subconsciously influences my playing (rare as that might be) and thought patterns (slightly less rare) based on body shapes of guitars that have highly influential players associated with them.

For a V I immediately think "Schenker" and then wander off into a mental landscape of ariose components, long bends and highly innovative playing.......for a strat I'm instantly reminded of Yng and visions of scallops alongside walls of Marshalls and the unearthly speed of those early album's Neoclassical stylings take over....as a consequence my subjective taste in favourite shapes constantly fluctuates - generally between a V and a Super-Strat with the odd stopover in "Sky Guitar" land....

Right now, lovin' me some V's.


----------



## fps (Nov 12, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> I have this really odd mental process that subconsciously influences my playing (rare as that might be) and thought patterns (slightly less rare) based on body shapes of guitars that have highly influential players associated with them.
> 
> For a V I immediately think "Schenker" and then wander off into a mental landscape of ariose components, long bends and highly innovative playing.......for a strat I'm instantly reminded of Yng and visions of scallops alongside walls of Marshalls and the unearthly speed of those early album's Neoclassical stylings take over....as a consequence my subjective taste in favourite shapes constantly fluctuates - generally between a V and a Super-Strat with the odd stopover in "Sky Guitar" land....
> 
> Right now, lovin' me some V's.



So interesting. I was thinking it would be great to do an experiment where we found out what players played depending on the instrument in front of them. Perhaps ask them to write out a solo over a chord progression, I swear I'd write a different thing on a V to a tele for instance. Strats make me think of Jeff Beck though. 

I love symmetrical Flying V shapes, I LOVE the Carvin Holdsworth HF2 shape, Ibanez Iceman is a great looking ROCK guitar. My main guitar is a superstrat and that's great because I feel free to play whatever, unimpeded.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 12, 2011)

Carvin CD127 shape (not sure what it is technically called)


----------



## Robbler (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the Les Paul style bodies, sort of.

I mean I don't like the roundness of the horn on the Les Paul, I prefer the sharper one on the ESP Eclipse and I also prefer the PRS singlecut's and Ibanez ART to the Les Paul as well.

I'm also a fan of the Explorer.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 13, 2011)

fps said:


> So interesting. I was thinking it would be great to do an experiment where we found out what players played depending on the instrument in front of them. Perhaps ask them to write out a solo over a chord progression, I swear I'd write a different thing on a V to a tele for instance. Strats make me think of Jeff Beck though.
> 
> I love symmetrical Flying V shapes, I LOVE the Carvin Holdsworth HF2 shape, Ibanez Iceman is a great looking ROCK guitar. My main guitar is a superstrat and that's great because I feel free to play whatever, unimpeded.



I know I play differently but no surprises there of course - does make me wonder if this is a widespread condition or if I'm just easily influenced ^^ 

I generally just love V's (although not the Carvin asymmetrical model unless they relent and make one with the longer tail on top) but actually the Fatboy Carvin is another case in point - always listening for that middle-laden legato tone even while they can acquit themselves in other styles with ease. 

X-shapes tend to make me think of Dave.T.Chastain (he rocked with B.C Rich for a while) and a Telecaster = Scotty Anderson......actually I'd like an X-shape even while it would be inadvisable for an old duffer to be actually seen with one


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 13, 2011)

Telecasters and Explorers, I love teles (I don't know why) and I always loved playing my uncle's explorer when I was little. I still haven't built one - maybe next year.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 13, 2011)

Any shape that is not a superstrat. 

I have:

ESP SV
ESP Eclipse
LTD EX


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm kind of anal about designs, there are 4 that do it for me:

Explorer (as in the *Gibson* explorer shape, must be black with pickguard)
*Flat-topped* superstrat, must have either hipshot or a floyd, edges not over round or over-sharp, kind of like an RG
Tele, black with pickguard
Jackson King V (basically any pointy-edged V with sharkfins, passive hums and a floyd=)


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 13, 2011)

The RGD primarily.

I also love the Iceman shape but I hear they have horrible neck-dive. The Strandberg shape also tickles my fancy quite well.


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 14, 2011)

Any pointy V shape like king v,dean vmnt etc, ibanez xiphos, bc rich stealth/warlock and the esp explorer shape. Im not a fan of classic looking guitars like strats, les pauls or anything like that. Only pointy metal shapes for me  or this works too http://www.webwombat.com.au/lifestyle/fashion_beauty/images/victoria-secret-models-2.jpg


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 14, 2011)

for me its the explorer / ex shape...

i have 

1 destroyer

3 xiphos

3 esp ex

1 effector


next would be a "v" of which i own 5 various brands...


----------



## narad (Nov 14, 2011)

Explorers and the ESP Sugizo (headstock's pretty cool on that one too). 

Though I'm tired of my friend referring to my explorers as "Jetsons" guitars, almost as much as my ex referring to my Daemoness Atlantean as "the Flinstones guitar". Why the appeal to childhood cartoons? I have no idea.


----------



## Syriel (Nov 14, 2011)

.strandberg* EGS shape.

I'd also love to see headless V.


----------



## the unbearable (Nov 16, 2011)

that is all.....


----------



## Kamin (Nov 16, 2011)

I also love superstrat shapes. They feel more balanced and natural for me. My main goto is the ESP M shape, but the RGD shape is really nice as well. Dream guitar wise, a Daemoness Cimmerian.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 16, 2011)

Explorer, seeing the videos of the ...And Justice for All tour when he played the white explorer ingrained it in my memory that it was badass to have an explorer


----------



## sell2792 (Nov 16, 2011)

Parker Fly, Jackson Soloists and SLSMG's, EBMM JP's, and Ibanez S's.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 16, 2011)

RG (but not RGD)
V
Destroyer
Warlock
Bich


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Nov 16, 2011)

Most guitars with a doulbe cutaway strike my fancy. Most other guitar body styles just do not do it for me. However, V-shaped guitars are really easy to play sitting down, which can sometimes be nice.


----------



## darkz (Nov 20, 2011)

Superstrat shape, just because of the simplicity of it and because it´s comfy;P


----------



## AcousticMinja (Nov 20, 2011)

Telecaster. Always been my favorite. 
I really dig Ibanez's fireman and iceman shapes, too.


----------



## Ishan (Nov 22, 2011)

Ibby S, PRS Single Cut, Tele, Schecter 00
All looks great and most of their incarnations are comfortable


----------



## thedarkoceans (Nov 22, 2011)

ok.... for basses: Schecter Stiletto And Fender Jazz Bass.

for guitars: Ibanez RG/RGD/S series,PRS SE,Teles,Hi Flyer.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 22, 2011)

I like a nice sized bust, and a perfect behind. Nice legs are a must as well. Because that's what does it for me.


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 22, 2011)

My favorite is the Randy Rhoads, but i wouldn't buy one unless i was in a band, as i it would only be cool to use for stage use while standing.
I also dig the basic superstrat shape, especially RG's, and the Suhr Modern.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 22, 2011)

Superstrats and lightly modified SS (like the Schecter 00s and Guerillas)
Les Paul (classy)
Explorer (might get one someday, but not in the top of my list)
Telecaster (like the explorer, maybe one day...)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2011)

This thread is kind of worthless without pictures so...


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 22, 2011)

ESP SV/Alexi

I'm picking it over the rhoads because it has a larger lower horn and doesn't slip around as much. Almost any kind of superstrat. I still love the rhoads btw. Ascetically, the rhoads looks better IMO.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 22, 2011)

Jackson Warrior. Because of this guy..


----------



## Rook (Nov 22, 2011)

Modified strat shapes.

Daemoness Cimmerian, EBMM JPX, Mayones Regius and BRJ Jekyll (particularly the 6).

Love 'em.

Close second is the Jackson Rhoads

EDIT: Forgot the why.

Superstrat's, because it's a bit of a nod to heritage as a guitarist as well as embracing all the new since that's the idea of a superstrat. I also find them most comfortable.

The Rhoads because.

Well.

Just look at it.


----------



## chipsta21 (Nov 22, 2011)

RG!!!!


----------



## unclejemima218 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd have to go with a singlecut or an explorer.


----------



## Blood Ghost (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine is the ML, I just grew around it and it's become so comfortable for me, like another appendage. I'm just so used to it as far as balance, positioning, weight, and thickness go. I don't care what anyone says about Dean, I love the regular ML's. 

Secondly, I love explorers and flying V's as they are pretty much the parents of the ML. Also because of the Devin Townsend Vicious.

Oh, speaking of Devin, because of him I have an undying love for both classic Tele's and HH Tele's.


----------



## Underworld (Nov 23, 2011)

Superstrat for me (and its variations). 

Although I love the original EMBB JP body shape.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Nov 27, 2011)

IBANEZ S =D


----------



## skeels (Nov 27, 2011)

I think the flying V is the coolest of all guitar shapes. Don't get me wrong, I like a lot of different kinds of shapes, from SS to teles to BCs n stuff. But to me, the V is rocknroll. It's not even guitar shaped! I mean, rock is about the new, the different, the scary, the tradition-smashing in-your-face-or-someone-else's-face right? What says that better than the V? What, a steinberger? Nah, that's just like playing a keytar!


----------



## Shadowspecced (Nov 28, 2011)

danger5oh said:


> Lately I've really been lusting after that new Chris Broderick Soloist body and headstock... I kinda wish it wasn't SO angular complex lol.



Haha sounds like you might want to look at a Suhr Modern.

As for me, my favorites usually lean towards superstrats, and just the general classics. Love me a les paul in the right color


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 11, 2012)

I've tried several. LP, PRS SC245, Flying Vs , EBMM JP6, PRS Customs and an Ibanez RG 7 string.

It's a toss up between the PRS customs, JP6 and flying v. The V's edge is so low where I pick that it's not an issue.

As an aside, if it were to come down to more than body shape I'd pick the prs custom 24s that I have. Despite having finished necks, I'm amazed how my hand can just glide along the neck. They never feel sticky like the LP I have, which I admit is a studio. I've never played a LP other than that so I dont know how the finish compares. 

The JP6 maple neck feels nice too, though the RG1527 I have hurts my hand after a while.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jan 11, 2012)

Steinberger M


----------



## JamesM (Jan 11, 2012)

Strandberg or telecaster. Close tie between the two.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 11, 2012)

Telecaster
The new Vik stuff

Tokai Hummingbird.....


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 11, 2012)

As of right now


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Only wish... that they would make a custom shop floating trem model, too.


----------



## danger5oh (Jan 11, 2012)

^^^ Def one of the most comfortable guitars I've ever played.


----------



## Poho (Jan 11, 2012)

I think my favorite shape is the main PRS body. There's something about the curves and the contour that just really gets my juices going. Unfortunately, I have yet to play a PRS guitar that I really like (or rather, like as much as my MusicMan guitars).


----------



## MikeH (Jan 11, 2012)

The RG or RGD. The RG because it sits well with me. I like the contours and cutaways. The RGD emphasizes those features, so I like it as well.


----------



## dschonn (Jan 11, 2012)

definitely the (super)strat shape. it´s extremely important for me that a guitar´s neck will not dive. so really like the classic fender strat or the ebmm petrucci.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ibanez S/Sabre,no questions asked.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jan 11, 2012)

V's. I always enjoyed the look and feel ever since I layed eyes on one. I'm accustomed to playing between my legs so V's supplement that. Oh and its just great for playing live since it carry's more body weight(most of the time)

But I've been slowly getting into more pointy shapes like the ML, Ironbird, Xyphos,Stealth(bc irch), Beast, warrior just because of that extra handle and look. It almost is like a combination of an explorer and v


----------



## skeels (Jan 11, 2012)

Anybody got a pic of the Washburn A series?


----------



## danger5oh (Jan 11, 2012)

The one that looks like Pokey from Gumby lol?


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 11, 2012)

I looooooooooove SGs. Hands down my favorite shape. Also really dig the Iceman and Gibson V shapes, and recently I've been getting more into teles.


----------



## Bones43x (Jan 11, 2012)

*Ibanez RG*
Just aggressive and pointy enough to be cool, but still classy at the same time.
Comfortable contours and cutaways.
AANJ makes upper fret access excellent.

*Telecaster*
Classic shape, pickguard, bridge.

I guess I should include the *Mighty SG*, since I have one!
Even though it only has 22, it's hard to beat the upper fret access on an SG.
The TOM and tilt-back neck makes the guitar feel like it wraps around you.
Lightweight with a heavy tone.


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 12, 2012)

I think the SG is downright the most cheesy worst designed shape I have ever seen. Plus they neck dive like crazy and 90% of the people who buy them are ACDC fanboys.


----------



## Bones43x (Jan 12, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> I think the SG is downright the most cheesy worst designed shape I have ever seen. Plus they neck dive like crazy and 90% of the people who buy them are ACDC fanboys.



I hate AC/DC, and I'm pretty sure more than 10% of us do.

Just out of curiosity, what shapes do you think are not cheesy? Edit: Nevermind, I just saw you posted the Parker. If you like them that's cool, but I've never been a fan of that shape.

The "neck dive" has never bothered me.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I'm gonna updated my answer. My favorite body shape at this moment is the RG shape. I'm a pretty large sized guy and the RG is has a bit of body to it but with great upper fret access. It's impossible for my to play on the higher registers of my ARX anymore.


----------



## Throat Hole (Jan 12, 2012)

any variation on the strat or les paul shape basically because the shape (for me anyway) is very comfortable


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jan 12, 2012)

Telecaster and Jaguar/Jazzmaster. Hands down.

Timeless. 

And curvy girls.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Jan 12, 2012)

Les Paul
Strat (Fenders)
Superstrats (Ibanez RG)
Explorer (Gibson style)
Jackson Kelly's
Jackson V's both King and Rhoads


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 12, 2012)

The Parker Fly Deluxe Hardtail body. So insanely light and comfortable.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 12, 2012)

I like the Jackson Soloist shape because it's o' so comfy and looks clean and classy.
I also like Ibanez RG for the same reason.


----------



## seventhcircle (Jan 13, 2012)

the jackson dominion or charvel skatecaster


----------



## ScottFlorell (Jan 14, 2012)

Schecter guitars C-shape!
The shape look awesome, and it's very comfortable to play with.


----------



## Zado (Jan 14, 2012)

jackson demon's pretty nice.

schecter c and avenger shapes are addicting too.

And also frudua's


----------



## TOM4S (Jan 14, 2012)

The shape and the reason, pretty clear!


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 14, 2012)

Schecter Avenger
Dean ML's
Explorers
BC Rich Wave
and strat shapes

I'm sure I would absolutely LOVE a Parker Fly but they refuse to do lefty builds.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 14, 2012)

The original Petrucci body style. The bevels make upper fret access easier for me while the traditional strat / super-strat horn arrangement is the only one that allows a guitar to hang on my body properly to keep from pinching a nerve under my left shoulderblade.

That being said, pretty much any RG or even basic strat body will do, I just like the bevels when playing 22-24.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 14, 2012)

The Gibson SG. The most evil looking classic guitar design.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 14, 2012)

I really love how odd shapes feel while sitting such as a star or a V but my favorite looking shape is a standard soloist or RG.


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 14, 2012)

MatthewK said:


> The Gibson SG. The most cheesy looking classic guitar design.


fixed for yah.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 16, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> ESP SV/Alexi
> 
> I'm picking it over the rhoads because it has a larger lower horn and doesn't slip around as much. Almost any kind of superstrat. I still love the rhoads btw. Ascetically, the rhoads looks better IMO.


Fuck what I said here. The RGD is my new favorite shape now. Shame Ibanez isn't doing anything creative with them.


----------



## Hankey (Jan 16, 2012)

Ibanez Sabers (S-series). I like the profile and thin body style (and light weight because of those thin bodies). It's just too damn bad they don't make them as hardtails (S Classics) anymore...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2012)

My favorites change over time... 

Its mostly V's, Explorers, and Les Pauls I lust over. My favorite "exotic" shape would be the Schecter Avenger. 

EDIT: I also prefer curved tops if the guitar has a vintage-style trem or hardtail bridge. I can deal with a flat-top if it has a tune-o-matic or wraparound.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jan 16, 2012)

steinberger m, jazzmaster, not a guitar but i love the gecko bass body.


----------



## s4tch (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe these:
















But as far as playing comfort is concerned, nothing beats a good superstrat. I always end up having one. Boring, but reliable shapes, any of these:


----------



## Zelos45 (Jan 17, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> Carved top super strats.


----------



## Festivus (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the superstrat style, especially with a carved top. You can play it comfortably sitting down, and you have good fretboard access. It's modest and functional. Badass is a mindset, not a guitar shape.


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Jan 17, 2012)

I like just normal Superstrats with nice enough cut to reach the last frets without any resistance. Also i prefer flat tops, problems holding my hand with carved ones.

Tho colors matter more to me than the shape really as long as it ain't dire.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 17, 2012)

Strat/Super Strat/Tele.

Very comfy and ergonomic.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 19, 2012)

Random Stars






ESP Arrow





ESP Cygnus





And the original flying v shape


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 20, 2012)

something like the RGA or ESP Horizon. Has to be carved top, but thin (while still feeling solid), and with sharp horns


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 20, 2012)

You know the under 5' 3" petite blue eyed blonde southern belle with some curves in the right places.

Oh, you mean guitar shapes 
Les Paul, PRS double cuts and super strats


----------

